# Have some new neighbors...



## Bubba_1122 (Jun 24, 2016)

living in my back yard (are actually 2 babies - one's just camera shy)..


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 25, 2016)

Nice!  I see future photo opportunities!  Keep us posted!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yep. There's two little ones in the nest. Tree is about 45 yards behind my house and down the hill headed into a river bottom. Very tall pine (but the base of the pine is probably 30 feet below the level of my patio). Gives me a pretty good view of what's going on. 

Being careful not to crowd them. Don't want parents to leave the little ones. 

Will confess, I'll sit out on patio with binoculars and watch them for long periods (especially mornings before it gets so blazing hot). I find them fascinating. 

Had 3 that I watched learn to hunt in my yard last year. Was pretty cool. 

Here's the little ones: 





BTW, talked to a local guy that knows a fair amount about raptors. After describing the adult and the baby's he seemed to think it likely that they're red tails. Would welcome any knowledgeable opinions on that.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 27, 2016)

That's a nice view you got there bubba 


Very nice pics


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2016)

I like it!


----------



## antharper (Jun 30, 2016)

Awesome photos mr Bubba , I to think they are red tails, how u been !


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice,
Real nice


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 2, 2016)

The continuing saga: 

Have really been enjoying these birds. Again, two baby hawks. one has been very active. One not so much so. Have been concerned about the second one. Has basically just sat in the nest while the other one has been walking/hopping out limbs on the tree. The active one finally started flying just a little on Thursday, and was taking very short flights yesterday. This morning it was flying 100-150 yards between frees. 

Honestly thought this morning that the inactive one might have died. Looked and looked and it wasn't up there in the nest. Finally saw it up on the tree branches. First time out of the nest. It's pretty much been out of the nest all day. Flapping and hopping around on those tree limbs. I'd guess in a day or two it'll stretch out those wings and fly. 

Here's a couple of pics: 

First, both birds hanging out today on a limb looking towards the west (sure was nice seeing both birds out of the nest). 




Here's one of the "early bird" spreading it's wings and flying (I typically struggle getting a silhouette. Somehow happened on this one). 




Can't wait to see what they're doing in the morning (I'd bet the less active one will be flying before the day is out tomorrow).

Hey, Ant: Things are good here. Been doing a little fishing. Moving stands and getting ready for deer season (sure meant to do all that back in February). 

I ain't much of a trophy kinda buy, but had the fan, spurs and beard of that last turkey mounted (it was a nice bird, but it was really more because I hunted the heck outta that bird, got hoo dooed by him more than a couple of times, and finally outsmarted him. It had gotten just a little personal). Got mount back last week. Looks pretty good. That bird and the circumstances that surrounded him sure finished off a mighty fun turkey season. 

Hope everything's going good with you and yours.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 3, 2016)

More good captures!  Thanks for the follow-ups.  Has to be fun watching them develop.
Show us that mount too if you get a chance.  Every turkey I kill is a trophy!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 3, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> Every turkey I kill is a trophy!



No question about that. Hunted em for 5 years before I got close to killing one. As has been said many times, if they could smell no one would ever kill one. 

When I say I don't do trophy's, just means haven't stuffed many critters over 47 years of hunting. But in some way shape or form every hunt is a treasure, much magnified when it all comes together like on this day. 

Here's phone pics of the mounts. Again, this one was special in a lot of ways.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 3, 2016)

That is a real nice display!  Love the way you did the spurs and beard!  Congrats!  And thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 9, 2016)

Was hot as a match in south Georgia yesterday. 

One of the young hawks found some shade UNDER the nest: 






Both birds are flying with confidence now. They stay pretty close (most of the time I can see them from my patio if I look hard enough (and if I have my binos)). I could tell this morning that they're expanding their flight territory though. 

Interestingly, the mom isn't around much. She's constantly hunting. Shows up at the nest with food, all the hawks converge at the nest, she drops off food and she's gone. She's usually there less than 10 seconds. Literally comes just to drop off a meal. Generally back in 30 minutes to an hour to do it again. 

I know the time's coming in the next couple of weeks that these beautiful and fascinating creatures are going on their way, but what a joy and blessing they've been to watch to this point.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes sir!  Nature at its finest.  They can keep you entertained - thanks for bringing us along through your lens!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 13, 2016)

Was on my back porch yesterday morning and one of the baby hawks flew over the house very low. Could vividly see that it had a snake in it's talons (snake was about 18" long). 

As it passed over the back yard towards the hill that goes down into the river bottom it dropped the snake. Snake hit a bush on the way down and then the ground. I walked down to see if saw the snake, but it had disappeared. 

Told my wife that I'd sure rather the hawks get the snakes OUT of my yard instead of bringing them INTO the yard. 

All that's to say these birds are now hunting their meals (appears they know how to find food but aren't making much headway on getting it to the nest). 

Watched one this morning sitting on a dead limb. Limb broke and bird free fell probably 15 or 20 feet before it got air under it's wings and flew off. Was pretty funny watching it.

Imagine they'll be gone before too many more weeks have passed. Sure will be boring behind my house when they leave (they're mighty good entertainment).


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 13, 2016)

Another new neighbor (at list I didn't know he was there until last night). Have had the same (I think ) owl in my backyard when I've taken my dog out at bedtime the last 2 nights. Doesn't appear to be concerned about me at all. I walked under it to walk down the ridge to the river bottom to see a deer that was bedded down at bottom of hill. When came up owl was still in same spot. Went inside, got camera and flash and went back outside took multiple photos from very close. Bird flew off about 20 yards and then stayed in that tree for another photo session. 

I have hawks, dove, hummers, cardinals, and other birds that I don't know what are. Seldom do I go out after dark that I don't have deer that I can see with a red Cyclops light.

I love where I live.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 16, 2016)

Quite an aviary there!  Nice!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hawks are hunting hard these days. 











Seeing a little less of them (particularly mornings) as they expand their hunting territory. Has been so cool watching them from fuzzy headed little baby hawks that were completely dependent on mom for their meals to watching them learn to fly and now as they catch and eat their own food. 

Watched one of them in a tree eating a mouse yesterday morning. One caught a small snake last week.

Can pretty well count on them landing on the hill headed into the river bottom and finding some worms or bugs every afternoon (what these two pics are). Can sit on the porch and watch them 5-10-15-30 minutes or longer. 

I'm sure it's getting closer to the time that they'll leave, but what a blessing to sit and enjoy watching them.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 24, 2016)

Nice!  Bet they will pass thru often, especially when you are not watching!


----------

